

Looking for an UI & Graphics Designer - nomad

We're an online travel company looking for a designer to join our founding team.<p>The team is striving to build an Apple version of online travel -- a site that's fun, engaging, and easy to use for oft-dreaded trip-planning.  Really something where the user's process is the focus, not the end goal of booking tickets like most travel sites out there today.  More visual communication, information organized by how relevant it is to how you travel, a push of travel ideas (most sites already expect you to know where you want to go), game-type tools.  We're focused on people our age who have a good enough understanding of technology that they expect more, especially of the travel arena since it's one of the main fun things we do.  Why should that fun only apply to the period on the road only, rather than the whole process of figuring out all the interesting options out there and sharing your travels once you return?<p>Given our goals, we really want a designer to be part of the founding team to drive this vital piece of our vision.  Right now we are in garage start-up mode and building a demo facebook application as well as the main site prototype.  During this period, we're looking for someone to join us part-time.  The plan is to raise funds after we have those pieces built, so at that point, we'd ideally want all the team members to go full-time.<p>I think it's a compelling chance to take the reins and build an innovative user-focused product. 
If you're interested, email me Christen (at) thumbble.com.  I'll also be at Startup School this Saturday, so give me a tap on the shoulder.<p>FYI, we are based in SF. Check out our recently started tumblelog (thumbble.tumblr.com).  (But don't break into it.)
======
romet
Hi my name is Roger Mettler and I am the managing director of www.travel-
here.com. Kindly let me know more about your open position and contact me at
roger@travel-here.com

------
romet
Hi my name is Roger Mettler and I am the managing director of www.travel-
here.com. Kindly let me know more about your open position and contact me at
roger@travel-here.com

------
TrevorJ
"(But don't break into it.)" LOL!

